# Ulano EZ Film...Any tips???



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I just purchased some Ulano EZ Film to give it a try. Any tips or suggestions?

I've read and watched the tutorials on Ulano's website but I'm wondering if anyone has any other suggestions or tips that they've encountered while using EZ film.

What about exposure time? I've been using the Ryonet 24" exposure unit with Ulano QTX emulsion. My typical exposure time was about 4 minutes for a 305 mesh. I've read that the EZ Film is not recommended for higher mesh counts. Is this true or can I use 230 and 305 mesh?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay....the first few tests did not turn out so well...

I degreased my screens and followed the directions to apply the film. I tested this on 110, 156, 230 and 305 mesh. I've gotten the same result with all of them. I can't get my exposure test to work.... I'm using a Stouffer 21 Step test strip. The directions said that the film will probably take a little longer to burn, but I thought I'd start out with the same times I have been using with QTX direct emulsion. When I try to wash out the screen, the 13 - 21 steps wash out pretty quick, but I can't get down to a solid step 7. After just a few seconds of washing out, the edges of the test strip area start to peel away. Is the film not bonding to the mesh very well? One thing I noticed after the film had dried (before exposing) was that I could still feel the courseness of the mesh on the squeegee side of the screen. Isn't the film supposed to wick through the mesh a little?

I'm confused..... any tips????


----------



## birdsherriff (Mar 23, 2009)

I had similar results. Tried it on 156 and 195 mesh. Used a Workhourse Point 1000 exposure unit. Brand new and I'm not used to the exposure times yet. I started at 5 minutes and stepped up to 9 minutes.

The emulsion bubbled and peeled off like bubble gum over the entire screen. Either it didn't bond or it was underexposed even after 9 minutes.

I'm going to try to step expose from 10 to 14 minutes and see what I get.

Very frustrating!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

We always use Ulano cap film. We gave EZ Film a try and we had the same great results. EZ is for 110-156 mesh. We are exposing with a Workhorse Photo Sharp 1000 watt. White mesh 80 sec, yellow mesh 160 sec.


----------



## birdsherriff (Mar 23, 2009)

Tried 156 mesh and stepped the exposure from 10 to 14 minutes and taped a dime to the screen also. The dime spot washed out quickly, but the rest of the image not so great. Let it set for a few minutes and hit it again and the emulsion bubbled all over.

Where I had the dime, the edges were rolled like the emulsion was pulling off.

I have no idea what is going wrong! 

I've used traditional Ulano emulsion QX3 and had no problems. Was using a Metal Halide bulb at 9 to 9.5 minutes with great results.

HELP HELP HELP!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never used traditional emulsion. I don't know but is it possible that you need to abrade the screen?

I'm I missing something with the exposure unit. You are using a Metal Halide and exposing for 9 min but we only expose for a max of 160 sec. Why is there such a difference in time?

I would call Ulano on Monday. They are very helpful.


----------



## birdsherriff (Mar 23, 2009)

Had a MUCH OLDER exposure unit before. Metal Halide top down open unit.

I now have a Workhors Point 1000 with a Halogen light not the metal halide.

I've called a couple people who have the same unit as me and they expose 6.5 to 7 minutes for Ulano QX3.

I've tried a step exposure from 5 minutes to 15 minutes now and the results are the same. The CDF bubbles and peels off. It never washes out, just bubbles from the back (shirt) side.

I'm going to quit for tonight and try again in the morning. I'm thinking that my problem is in the preparation, since the exposure times have varied and the emulsion still bubbles.

I'm going to try degreasing the screens again and keeping the screen wetter before I apply the cdf.

A little longer on drying and we'll try exposing a step wedge at 1 minute increments from 6 to 10 minutes.

If all that doesn't work, Ulano can kiss my A$$! Sorry, a little frustrated!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

Are you sure they are completely dry? Ulano says they dry quicker than direct emulsion, but I beg to differ. 

Also don't wash out the inside of the screen at all, it seems to break the bond to the mesh. 

You can also use emulsion to adhere it instead of water.

I wasn't impressed with them either, but I'll keep using up the ones I have.

good luck!


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I only use the ez-film. I expose at 80 sec using the Amergraph 1200 unit. Thats with a bulb that is 3 years old. Was told it should be about 40 seconds with a new bulb.

I wish they would do the same thing for 230 and 305 mesh. The 47 micon is a little thick.

Frank


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, after a few tests, I seem to be getting some decent results. I had do adjust my exposure time by 1.2X for 156 mesh. Has anyone ever used EZ-Film on higher mesh counts? Or, could you recommend a film for higher mesh counts (230 & 305)?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used it on 230 w/o any problems. Glad to hear you figured it out!


----------



## birdsherriff (Mar 23, 2009)

Still having problems with these. Image washed out like it should, but the emusion still peels away.

One second too long on the water and the emulsion just drops off the screen. 

Tried it on screen meshes from 125 to 196 and the results were identical. Varied the drying time. The exposure time. The washout process. All the same results, image washes out fine, but emulsion peels away.

I went back to QX-1 liquid emulsion and tested my exposure unit and image was great at 7 minutes with a one-one coating. Tried the same exposure setting with the EZ Film and the emulsion peels. I even let a screen sit 3 days and it washed off! It can't be a drying issue. It's not an exposure unit issue. What else is there?????


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Operator error??? LOL I just kidding.
We like the cap film. Never had a problem.
Have you contacted Ulano. They might have a few suggestions.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

A few things I did to help was....

1.) Flood the screen with water. And I mean soak it... I've read that you shouldn't need to flood the screen that much, but I did just to be sure I had plenty of water still in the mesh.

2.) After I applied the film, I took my squeegee (window squeegee) and ran it across the film side of the screen to help bond the emulsion to the mesh. Then I ran the squeegee across the inside of the screen.

3.) Let it dry overnight. They say the screens should dry in as little as 1/2 hour, but I didn't find that to be true. The first few tests I let the screen dry for about 2 hours and when I peeled the plastic off the emulsion, it came off very easy but the emulsion still had a little "tackiness" to it. When I let it dry overnight (at least 10 hours), the film still came off easy and the emulsion did not have the tackiness to it.

Hope this helps...


----------



## birdsherriff (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks - i'm going to give it one more try. if I get some success, i'll post my process.


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been using it for a while now...(300 screens...) took some tweeking, the ulano directions are... well, they don't work for me.
1. make sure screen is abraded and de-greased.. on new screens I need to scrub the pi## out of them or the film will just wash off.
2. place screen over film (film laying down on table,pink side down..very important!!!), use squirt bottle to wet screen, make sure it is wet enough so you do NOT see any air bubbles... a smooth surface is needed to do this!!!.
3. use window squeege and do single pass on inside (ink side) of screen to push away excess water, turn over and do 1-2 passes on back of film.
4. wipe away excess water and wipe back of film to push it into screen.
5. dry twice as long as you think you need to.
6. my exposure times went up 1.7 times as ulano proclaim.
7. dry screen well after washout (went from pressire washer with proclaim to garden sprayer with flat nossel with ez-film).
8. make sure film is covered with screen positive during exposure... I've had this stuff stick to the glass on my exposure unit when using small positives.

on the plus side... the screens have an even thickness of emulsion when done, less mess than emulsion, no mixing of emulsion.

Hope this helps some...
Latitude42


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Any updates? I am having some of the same issues and was wondering if the overnight drying provided the outcome needed?


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with Larry on the process. This stuff is great when you finally work out all the details.


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

did my first 2 110 screens using ez-film with no problem, dried overnight, exposed for 15 minutes with 500w halogen at 16", tried my third today everything the same except a 156 screen, lost some of the emulsion on smaller items. Do i need to increase expose time going from 110 to 156 ? Im waiting on the 21 step wedge tests to get delivered, i guess once i get them ill have an answer. Any thoughts in the meantime would be great.


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

was the artwork the same? the exposure time on a 110 to 156 should not be an issue. can you send pics of the artwork?


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

no the one with the issue had some smaller letters and details (nothing really small) 156, the one that was fine was large blocks of text, 110, i also did a exposurer test sheet (step wedge) that was a page of small checker boxes of 3 diffrent sizes as well as fine lines (110) it also came out ok.


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Both files should expose on both mesh counts. Are your films opaque? Have you considered emulsion?


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

i have emulsion, wanted to give the film a try, the first 2 that came out good, was much easier than dealing with emulsion. We don't do this as a business yet, just a hobby and the fact that the film will last a year was appealing.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I find if film is stored properly (cool/dry) the film will last longer than a year.


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I started with the cap film due to the "ease" of use concept, but found that the film is only adhered to one side of the mesh and easy to peel when trying to washout your image, where emulsion is within the fibers of the mesh. I use a photopolymer, chromaline emulsion. It is fast exposing and will hold for a year if kept in a cool environment.


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

latitude42 said:


> I've been using it for a while now...(300 screens...) took some tweeking, the ulano directions are... well, they don't work for me.
> 1. make sure screen is abraded and de-greased.. on new screens I need to scrub the pi## out of them or the film will just wash off.
> 2. place screen over film (film laying down on table,pink side down..very important!!!), use squirt bottle to wet screen, make sure it is wet enough so you do NOT see any air bubbles... a smooth surface is needed to do this!!!.
> 3. use window squeege and do single pass on inside (ink side) of screen to push away excess water, turn over and do 1-2 passes on back of film.
> ...


Larry, when you scrub the screen what do you use the elano (micogrit, i think), or something else ? I ordered the ez-film but forgot the microgrit, can i get by with ajax or something.


----------

